# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC >  آموزش ASP.NET MVC و نکات

## EnKamran

توی این تاپیک دوستان بیشتر سعی کنند نکات رو قرار بدند چون برای یاد گیریه اولیه منبع زیاد هست اما برای استفاده بهینه از امکانات ASP.NET MVC زیاد به اون صورت دامنه گسترده ای از آموزشات نداریم.
به عنوان مثال چطور توی MVC به دراپ دانهامون ظاهر زیباتری بدیم و ...


اضافه کردن فیلد به مدل Code Only در ASP.NET MVC


استفاده از متد Helper در MVC


استفاده از Ajax در ASP.NET MVC

----------


## EnKamran

آموزش اعتبار سنجی در MVC مقاله چند قسمتی هست که قسمت اولش آماده شده.
اعتار سنجی در ASP.NET MVC قسمت اول

----------


## dibazar

چرا لینکاش چیزی نداره؟ :ناراحت:

----------


## Cybersilent

داداش این لینکها اشتباه هست !

----------


## alimooghashang

فیلم آموزشی ندارین ازش؟
حتی اگه انگلیسی هم باشه قبوله

----------


## Cybersilent

http://webdeveloper.blog.ir/1392/03/...-ASP-NET-MVC-4

----------


## مهدی هادیان2

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
با سلام
دوستان لینک ها به جز آخری مشکل داره؛ لطفا اصلاح بفرمائید.
با سپاس

----------


## RIG000

ازاینکه ملت رو سر کار میذارید ؟!!!!! مرسی

----------


## godofphp

سرکاریه ؟؟؟

----------


## hadi0x7c7

بهترین آموزش MVC رو در این سایت میتونید پیدا کنید!
بهترین آموزش Entity Framework Code First رو در اینجا میتونید پیدا کنید.
یکی از بهترین پروژه های انجام شده با MVC رو اینجا میتونید دانلود کنید.(سیستم مدیریت محتوای ایریس)
اینم یه چک لیست قبل از انجام پروژه های MVC.

اینا همشون مجانی هستن! مجانی مجانی نه اون لینکای تاپیک قبلی!

----------


## Mojtaba_armo

https://www.tolooco.com/web-design/aspnet-mvc/beginner
 ویدئو برای آموزش  5 MVC

----------


## Fotofan

سلام.
اموزش 137 قسمتی Asp.net MVC 5 در قالب پروژه ی فروشگاه اینترنتی. صفر مطلق تا صد :لبخند گشاده!: 

لینک: 
http://clicksite.ir/index.php?pageasp=1#asp

----------

